# Issues with pkg version of mtr-nox11



## stratacast1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Sorry if this is the wrong spot, I don't know where to post this issue exactly. In FreeBSD 12.2 I encountered an issue with the net/mtr-nox11 package where if I supplied the `--json` flag, it would spit out the help page


```
~ mtr --json -c 10 192.168.10.1
mtr: unrecognized option `--json'

Usage:
 mtr [options] hostname

 -F, --filename FILE        read hostname(s) from a file
 -4                         use IPv4 only
 -6                         use IPv6 only
 -u, --udp                  use UDP instead of ICMP echo
 -T, --tcp                  use TCP instead of ICMP echo
 -I, --interface NAME       use named network interface
 -a, --address ADDRESS      bind the outgoing socket to ADDRESS
 -f, --first-ttl NUMBER     set what TTL to start
 -m, --max-ttl NUMBER       maximum number of hops
 -U, --max-unknown NUMBER   maximum unknown host
 -P, --port PORT            target port number for TCP, SCTP, or UDP
 -L, --localport LOCALPORT  source port number for UDP
 -s, --psize PACKETSIZE     set the packet size used for probing
 -B, --bitpattern NUMBER    set bit pattern to use in payload
 -i, --interval SECONDS     ICMP echo request interval
 -G, --gracetime SECONDS    number of seconds to wait for responses
 -Q, --tos NUMBER           type of service field in IP header
 -e, --mpls                 display information from ICMP extensions
 -Z, --timeout SECONDS      seconds to keep probe sockets open
 -r, --report               output using report mode
 -w, --report-wide          output wide report
 -c, --report-cycles COUNT  set the number of pings sent
 -j, --json                 output json
 -x, --xml                  output xml
 -C, --csv                  output comma separated values
 -l, --raw                  output raw format
 -p, --split                split output
 -t, --curses               use curses terminal interface
     --displaymode MODE     select initial display mode
 -n, --no-dns               do not resolve host names
 -b, --show-ips             show IP numbers and host names
 -o, --order FIELDS         select output fields
 -y, --ipinfo NUMBER        select IP information in output
 -z, --aslookup             display AS number
 -h, --help                 display this help and exit
 -v, --version              output version information and exit

See the 'man 8 mtr' for details.
```

This behavior does not exist on FreeBSD 12.1 nor does this issue exist if I compile the port myself. One difference that stands out mostly with the packages is the pkg info information. The pkg version does not have a "Shared Libs required" section, where the ports compiled one states `libjansson.so.4`


----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 5, 2021)

stratacast1 said:


> *
> 
> 
> Code:
> ...


EDIT That's not true.  The behaviour is exactly the same on 12.1, I tried it. /EDIT
File in a bug report.  Either the port should include all dependencies needed to execute correctly on all command line switches, or the program should hide the switches it can not execute because of missing libraries.  Likewise, the error message should tell _why_ this option is not recognized; i.e. make it clear that an external library is missing (and tell it's name).


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2021)

stratacast1 said:


> This behavior does not exist on FreeBSD 12.1 nor does this issue exist if I compile the port myself.


It's the exact same package that gets installed on 12.1 and 12.2 (both install from the same repository). Can you check if one is set to latest and the other to quarterly? There could be some differences there as those are two separate repositories. Both quarterly and latest should have the same version of net/mtr-nox11.


----------



## stratacast1 (Feb 6, 2021)

SirDice said:


> It's the exact same package that gets installed on 12.1 and 12.2 (both install from the same repository). Can you check if one is set to latest and the other to quarterly? There could be some differences there as those are two separate repositories. Both quarterly and latest should have the same version of net/mtr-nox11.


I'm on latest, which is why this is so confusing. But like you said, the versions are the same anyways. I'm reproducing this on all my FreeBSD 12.2 machines, and likewise my FreeBSD 12.1 machines which don't exhibit this behavior. 2 of my test machines started out as 12.2 machines and one was upgraded from 12.1

Maybe like what Mjölnir said, I should submit a bug report? The libjansson is a C lib for handling JSON, so for some reason it's not making it into the build.

EDIT: Just did it on a 12.1-RELEASE vnet jail and am experiencing the same issue. So somewhere in recent time the libjannson dependency got removed


----------

